# R10 recording HD programming in SD?



## mrb (Sep 14, 2006)

Forgive if I have missed in my search the answer to this question...

Can an R10 unit record HD programming...i.e. will it down convert to SD...or just won't record at all. 

Basically, if I upgrade to DTV HD receiver (without DVR) and use the R10 unit...will it work? I think not, but am trying to find a way to keep the TiVo and still get the plasma tv in a way that convinces my wife it's worth it!


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

No. The R10 DVR cannot tune any of the HiDef channels, only standard definition channels. But you can certainly add a HiDef DVR (HR20) to your system and keep using the R10 to record standard definition channels. Many of us do that.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

You can also get an HD non-DVR receiver and keep the R10 active as an SD DVR. I think that is what you want to do, and it will work just fine. You will only be able to record what the R10 can tune to, which should be all of the SD programming.

So you can watch a show in HD, and record it in SD on the R10, at the same time if you wanted to.

Carl


----------



## mrb (Sep 14, 2006)

carl6 said:


> You can also get an HD non-DVR receiver and keep the R10 active as an SD DVR. I think that is what you want to do, and it will work just fine. You will only be able to record what the R10 can tune to, which should be all of the SD programming.
> 
> So you can watch a show in HD, and record it in SD on the R10, at the same time if you wanted to.
> 
> Carl


Very interesting, but if the R10 cannot tune to the HD channels how could it record them (even in SD?) Basically I would have to have two DVRs under this scenario. Better to just have one, but after my four R15s all crapped out (which is why I got the tivo three months ago), I hesitate to dump my R10 for the HR20. I'll have to bounce over to those forums to see how that thing is.

But just to be clear...with the R10 I can still tune (view) everything, just NOT the channels 70-80 and local HD...right?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

mrb said:


> Very interesting, but if the R10 cannot tune to the HD channels how could it record them (even in SD?) Basically I would have to have two DVRs under this scenario. Better to just have one, but after my four R15s all crapped out (which is why I got the tivo three months ago), I hesitate to dump my R10 for the HR20. I'll have to bounce over to those forums to see how that thing is.
> 
> But just to be clear...with the R10 I can still tune (view) everything, just NOT the channels 70-80 and local HD...right?


Right. The R10 can only tune and record DirecTV's SD channels because it does not have a HiDef-capable tuner. There are also a few HiDef sports and special broadcasts on Ch95 that the R10 cannot receive.


----------



## mrb (Sep 14, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Right. The R10 can only tune and record DirecTV's SD channels because it does not have a HiDef-capable tuner. There are also a few HiDef sports and special broadcasts on Ch95 that the R10 cannot receive.


Final question I promise...what if I have an HD set with an integrated HD tuner? The locals here in Chicago are OTA. Could the R10 record them in that case...even though the quality would of course be reduced? Or no, simply no way to force the R10 to record an HD signal.

Also, what's anyone's recommendation for a good resource for discussions on HD in general. My biggest fear is that the new plasma set will look WORSE than my 32" Vega CRT does now. Then divorce is certain!


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

mrb said:


> Final question I promise...what if I have an HD set with an integrated HD tuner? The locals here in Chicago are OTA. Could the R10 record them in that case...even though the quality would of course be reduced? Or no, simply no way to force the R10 to record an HD signal.
> 
> Also, what's anyone's recommendation for a good resource for discussions on HD in general. My biggest fear is that the new plasma set will look WORSE than my 32" Vega CRT does now. Then divorce is certain!


No. There's no way to record external video sources, like your TV's tuner, using the R10 DVR. The R10 can only record from its internal standard definition DirecTV satellite tuners.

Check out the various HiDef and Plasma TV Forums at http://www.avsforum.com.


----------



## mrb (Sep 14, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> No. There's no way to record external video sources, like your TV's tuner, using the R10 DVR. The R10 can only record from its internal standard definition DirecTV satellite tuners.
> 
> Check out the various HiDef and Plasma TV Forums at http://www.avsforum.com.


Does DTV broadcast the locals in MPEG4 (in Chicago market if that makes a difference)? That means even with an HR10 I would have to have an OTA antenna to view AND record local HD since the HR10 can't handle MPEG4...correct?

In that case I'm confused...my neighbor showed me discovery HD last night through his HR10 tivo, but he can't get the locals on it. Too confusing.

Is there a good FAQ that deals with all of this that I've missed? Want to convince my wife that buying the plasma and HD is a good idea...need all info!


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

mrb said:


> Does DTV broadcast the locals in MPEG4 (in Chicago market if that makes a difference)? That means even with an HR10 I would have to have an OTA antenna to view AND record local HD since the HR10 can't handle MPEG4...correct?


Yes, the locals delivered by satellite are in MPEG4, and the HR10 cannot receive them.



mrb said:


> In that case I'm confused...my neighbor showed me discovery HD last night through his HR10 tivo, but he can't get the locals on it. Too confusing.


He could get the locals with the HR10 via antenna, if he so desired.


----------



## mrb (Sep 14, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> Yes, the locals delivered by satellite are in MPEG4, and the HR10 cannot receive them.
> 
> He could get the locals with the HR10 via antenna, if he so desired.


And record them on the tivo in HD? Does that disable the functionality of the dual tuner - assuming the other tuner would be recording (or viewing) something from the sat inputs? You'd have two sat inputs and one OTA input going into the HR10?

I truly appreciate the help and info, friends.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

mrb said:


> And record them on the tivo in HD? Does that disable the functionality of the dual tuner - assuming the other tuner would be recording (or viewing) something from the sat inputs? You'd have two sat inputs and one OTA input going into the HR10?
> 
> I truly appreciate the help and info, friends.


Yes, you can record the OTA channels just like the satellite-delivered channels. Assuming that both satellite inputs are connected, you can record any combination of two satellite and/or OTA channels at once. There is only one input connection for the OTA antenna, it is split internally to two tuners. The OTA channels appear in the program guide along w/ the sat channels.


----------



## mrb (Sep 14, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> Yes, you can record the OTA channels just like the satellite-delivered channels. Assuming that both satellite inputs are connected, you can record any combination of two satellite and/or OTA channels at once. There is only one input connection for the OTA antenna, it is split internally to two tuners. The OTA channels appear in the program guide along w/ the sat channels.


Follow up question on this since I now actually have the HD set and am awaiting a used HR10...

With just one coax input for the HD OTA signal on the HR10 (as opposed to two for the sat dish), will I be able to record TWO HD programs at once on the two tuners of the tivo? Or must one of the two shows be SD?


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

There's an internal splitter that takes the signal from the one OTA antenna input and splits it into two tuners. At one time, you can:
o Record two programs from satellite (HD or SD), or
o Record two programs from OTA (HD or SD), or
o Record one program from satellite (HD or SD) and one program from OTA (HD or SD)

While you're recording any of the above, you can either watch one of the programs you're recording or watch a previously recorded program. Note that this assumes you have both satellite inputs connected. Also note that the OTA SD is digital SD, not analog.


----------



## mrb (Sep 14, 2006)

jeffshoaf said:


> There's an internal splitter that takes the signal from the one OTA antenna input and splits it into two tuners. At one time, you can:
> o Record two programs from satellite (HD or SD), or
> o Record two programs from OTA (HD or SD), or
> o Record one program from satellite (HD or SD) and one program from OTA (HD or SD)
> ...


Rock on! Thanks, cannot wait to get home and hook up my newest TiVo!! Thanks, jeffshoaf.


----------

